# Top tune of the moment



## troublefunk (Jul 5, 2016)

Never heard this until earlier today.A gem from 1969.Thanks to the local 2nd hand record shop for putting me on to this


----------



## travelingjoe (Aug 17, 2016)

Human by three days grace i think is good tune if you like rock... n red sun rising. Emotionless is killer tune


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 20, 2016)

Shakey Graves - "Built to Roam"


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's another. Devil Makes Three fucking rules!!!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm coming out as a bass junky. When I go to a show, and ideally it's something like this, I get drunk and stand with my head against the subwoofer all night. If I can find it.

Anyway, grab some earphones.


----------

